# How much does Halford charge to repair bikes



## tradesecrets (11 Nov 2009)

Am stuck in motion wether to get my old bike fixed up and back on the road or buy a new one ... 

What my old bike needs is new wheels . tyres , gears and brakes



If


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2009)

Piece of advice - find a local bike shop, or learn how to do it yourself.
But whatever you do, *don't* go to Halfords.
Really. They're that unreliable...


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2009)

If you're prepared to have a go yourself, you'll find most 'basic' tasks surprisingly simple!

If it's really old and neglected, then get a new/second-hand bike (unless you use it to practice your mech skills on).

Have a look here for the relevant job in hand.

http://bicycletutor.com/

If you need any tech/buying advice, there are a lot of wise old heads here.

Good luck!


----------



## tradesecrets (11 Nov 2009)

I know to do the basic stuff no bother it's the time factor I just don't have with the job I do . I phoned a local dealer and the best he said was buy a new one his excuse it's not cost effective imo defeats the purpose of advertising a Bike repair service !!. 


Wouldn't you agree


----------



## Dayvo (11 Nov 2009)

tradesecrets said:


> I know to do the basic stuff no bother it's the time factor I just don't have with the job I do



Take it to work and do it there!


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2009)

OK - whereabouts are you? Just your nearest big town, we're not about to drop round for tea. Someone may know a good bike shop near to you.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (11 Nov 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> OK - whereabouts are you? Just your nearest big town, *we're not about to drop round for tea*. Someone may know a good bike shop near to you.


... unless you're offering cake with it.


----------



## gavintc (11 Nov 2009)

tradesecrets said:


> I know to do the basic stuff no bother it's the time factor I just don't have with the job I do . I phoned a local dealer and the best he said was buy a new one his excuse it's not cost effective imo defeats the purpose of advertising a Bike repair service !!.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you agree



OK, In your first post, you think it needs new wheels, tyres, gears and brakes. Stand back from your bike, have a good look at it and work out what is left. The bits you have described are the main parts. Unless, the frame has sentimental or historic value, it has only a very limited residual value. 

A bike shop will repair, but equally they do not want to rip you off. However, if you go to Halfords, they will happily 'repair' it for you. I just wonder what it will cost?


----------



## tradesecrets (11 Nov 2009)

^^ It does ..


----------



## weevil (11 Nov 2009)

Would it be worth buying a second-hand bike simply to salvage the bits and have them transferred to frame you love? I don't know wether your LBS would be quite so keen to undertake this work as they would to put brand new bits on.

If your LBS aren't interested, have you any friends with necessary time, tools and knowledge who might help, perhaps for the price of a few beers, or a some shiny bike-related trinket? I'd certainly help a friend in your situation (time permitting), so maybe there are other like-minded people around.


----------



## Norm (11 Nov 2009)

Quick count...

Wheels will be £150, tyres £40, brakes... depends what sort (caliper, canti, disc, v) but say £50, another £50 if you need levers as well and stick in £20 for cables. That's £310 in parts. Add £100 for a couple of hours to put it all together and, let's say £40 for "sundries" like swapping out knackered bolts, greasing cranks etc, 

That's £450 and most of the way to a nice bike and is probably why your LBS said it wasn't worth it.

A bike repair service would normally, IMO, be swapping out any one of those items. You are looking for a rebuild service, not a repair service! 

Then again, if the bike has non-monetary value to you, then that's all irrelevant.

I went through the same with my old bike, first place I went into didn't even want to sell me a BB as they reckoned the bike wasn't worth it. Luckily, I persisted and I've had some fun getting my old bike back on the road for the price of a new BB and a pair of tyres (so far  ).


----------



## tradesecrets (12 Nov 2009)

Well I have seen a bike or 2 on the Halfords site that do appeal to me .. 


Kraken , fury


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2009)

Read this s l o w l y!

Keep away from Halfords!

Unless you want a Boardman bike (which are highly rated), but make sure it's assembled PROPERLY!


----------



## archenemy (12 Nov 2009)

I agree with Dayvo Halfords *do not have a clue*. I would not have a pencil sharpened by them. If your in Nottingham try TSW, Freewheel and Evans in that order. And if you go for a bike still look at those shops.


----------



## tradesecrets (12 Nov 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Read this s l o w l y!
> 
> Keep away from Halfords!
> 
> Unless you want a Boardman bike (which are highly rated), but make sure it's assembled PROPERLY!



I have spotted the Boardy's Odin can read you loud and clear 

Why would any outlet sell a product that isn't done correctly that would be Illegal and against all business practice and leaving themselves open for prosecution and a hefty fine 

Anyone ever made a serious complaint or have they ever been mentioned on BBC's Rogue Trader's or Watchdog


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2009)

tradesecrets said:


> I have spotted the Boardy's Odin can read you loud and clear
> 
> Why would any outlet sell a product that isn't done correctly that would be Illegal and against all business practice and leaving themselves open for prosecution and a hefty fine
> 
> Anyone ever made a serious complaint or have they ever been mentioned on BBC's Rogue Trader's or Watchdog



That's not the issue here!

Halford's intentions are basically good.

But they cater for the lower/bottom end of the market and sell bikes that aren't of the highest standard/quality (although there are notable exceptions, as mentioned earlier). 

A lot of their bikes are sold to young children and youngsters (12-16 - you must have seen the chavvy kids riding around on their bikes with their saddles far too low: well, that's their target group, by and large). 

Halfords probably don't pay their staff very well, so consequently they're getting a lower standard of salesman, mechanic shopworker etc.

It IS unfair to label all Halfords as bad, because there are most certainly some very good staff and cycling enthusiasts employed at some of their stores, but these are in the minority.

Just search the forum: Halfords doesn't come out favourably, but if you wish to disregad our _advice_, then find out first-hand what we're _advising_ you against!


----------



## gavintc (12 Nov 2009)

Listen, this is a forum and people will pitch in with their comment and experience. It is completely your decision where you go. But, if you do go to Halfords, be careful and make sure that the bike is in working order before you take it out on the road. It is your money, spend it where you want. Personally, I would not go near the shop.


----------



## lukesdad (12 Nov 2009)

Nothing wrong with halfords every demolition site should have one!


----------



## tradesecrets (12 Nov 2009)

Maybe the setup has changed since I last walked inside a Halfords shop at Paisley it was donkeys ago and it was the first place I bought my first MBT and it lasted a good number of year's 

At the present am just weighing up my options though I will take everything into consideration .


----------

